# Time to order #2 sets of calendars....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 9, 2016)

ok...we have 10 total calendars to order. if you ordered 1 (one) your total would be 15.00 plus 4.00 for shipping, that would be 19.00 total.....if you ordered two it will be 30.00 plus 4.00 for shipping , that would be a total of 34.00..... please start sending to my paypal account [email protected] the total you owe, as a gift only......... and if you are sending a money order please send it to: Jack Lewis 511 S. 4th St. Lilbourn, MO. 63862. As soon as they are all paid for I will send in the order, and Henry has graciously offered to mail them out from his house. So I will have them shipped to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> ok...we have 10 total calendars to order. if you ordered 1 (one) your total would be 15.00 plus 4.00 for shipping, that would be 19.00 total.....if you ordered two it will be 30.00 plus 4.00 for shipping , that would be a total of 34.00..... please start sending to my paypal account [email protected] the total you owe, as a gift only......... and if you are sending a money order please send it to: Jack Lewis 511 S. 4th St. Lilbourn, MO. 63862. As soon as they are all paid for I will send in the order, and Henry has graciously offered to mail them out from his house. So I will have them shipped to him.



I'll get you paid by Monday Jack!


----------

